# Baby Moe! (Pic Heavy)



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

Meet Moe! I was going to name him Sky but changed my mind. SO here is the little dear!

Bubble, must KILL!










How he got his name, asking for "Mow pwease!"










SMILES!!!


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Aww, what a sweetie.


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

He really is and has taken to crushed up Omega One like a charmer. I guess that's how the life is for these little ones though. Learn to adapt or starve to death sadly. Not him though! He'll have a forever home right here with me! (House not forum)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 2*

Not much change. He tried to eat his own poop here though:










Look at that tail coming in!


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 3*

A little bit of blue coming through on the tail but not very visible in the window light. He tries to eat big pellets if he sees them like he did while he was in the window, it was on his cup and he WANTED IT. I gave him one accidentally and tried to take it away after he shook himself crazy trying to eat it. It took a bit of chasing for him to drop it. Lol









A little bit of blue


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

What a cutie! So tempted to get a baby betta but not yet lol


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

*Day 6*

"See my bwu! See my pwetty bwu fins!" Also that is duck weed on the side and it adds a nice comparison.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, how cute!!


----------

